

Alleged iPhone 6 Prototype Depicted in New Images - virtualpants
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/12/alleged-iphone-6-prototype/

======
owenwil
This is certainly interesting. What I'm most curious about is how iOS will
scale. I desperately hope Apple will finally consider doing more with the
home-screen than adding more app icons or scaling the size of them. It could
be so much more... alive.

------
thelogos
As long as width stays the same. I think Apple is the only company out there
that has been sane enough to keep their phone usable with one hand. With the
current size, I'm already having trouble hitting the back button.

